# Bailout for the publishing industry?



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

This made me laugh: https://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/04/weekinreview/04gough.html?emc=eta1

They might as well be talking about me (and almost everyone else I seem to talk to these days when the subject of "What are you reading?" comes up). It seems to take me forever to get through a book lately. I love to read but I suspect it's because we get too many magazines and newspapers. After combing through The Kansas City Star daily, The Week and The Economist every week, and Bon Appetite and Fast Company every month (plus the occasional NYT, WSJ, Robb Report, Esquire, Sports Illustrated, and seemingly countless gardening and business-related trade magazines), I find it hard to find the time and energy to dig into a book every day. Luckily I don't read my news on the Web too much...or I'd be in serious trouble!

I either need to manage my time more efficiently, get fewer magazines or learn to skim better (is Evelyn Wood still around to teach me?).:icon_smile_big: Am I alone in this?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> After combing through The Kansas City Star daily, The Week and The Economist every week, and Bon Appetite and Fast Company every month (plus the occasional NYT, WSJ, Robb Report, Esquire, Sports Illustrated, and seemingly countless gardening and business-related trade magazines), I find it hard to find the time and energy to dig into a book every day.


Every day I read the New York Times online. I check the home page for the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution_ before I leave work to make sure there's not been a terrorist attack or a bad car accident blocking up the highway.

The last book I bought was yesterday - _The Complete Tales of Sherlock Holmes_. I do read quickly - I got through "A Study in Scarlet," "The Sign of the Four," and "The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes" the first night.

I tried to find a copy of _The New Yorker_ to prepare for my upcoming trip. I never realized what an amazing assortment of magazines there are out there. Dozens on every subject, and these are the clean ones! Cross-stitchers apparently can read magazines while they work, because there are far too many of them to occupy just their down-time. Several publications extol the virtues of high-end watches and jewelry. And there are dozens of magazines that, knowing a picture of our president-elect will sell copies, are somehow able to connect him to their primary subject and put him on the cover.


----------

